# PSA Trial in Norcal



## Tiffany Damm (Jun 1, 2010)

PSA Trial - California - West Coast Regionals 
September 11-12, 2010
Judge: TBA

Hosted by: NorCal Valley K9 Contact: 
Location: Northern California
E-mail: [email protected] 
Phone:916-835-7264 / 916-802-2107 / 530-282-3881


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

God let us hope it is not over 100. I can do without a repeat sunburn too.


----------



## Tiffany Damm (Jun 1, 2010)

Yea u still have tan lines! 
I just want to see a good turn out. I'll deal with the heat I'm not gonna be in it long like you guys lol!!!!


----------

